# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 57 - Liddell vs. Couture

## SprinterOne

Finally, a UFC I want to watch. Looks like Liddell and Couture are fighting again. Can't wait.

http://members.shaw.ca/ufcextreme/next.htm

----------


## Born Threat

Gonna be a good one.

I'm puttin' my money on Chuck though.

----------


## SprinterOne

Ya, as great as Couture is I think he is wearing down. He definitely needs to take Chuck to the ground though, he can't try to exchange with him. I know it worked for him in their first fight, but I think Liddell was just caught off guard.

----------


## Born Threat

> Ya, as great as Couture is I think he is wearing down. He definitely needs to take Chuck to the ground though, he can't try to exchange with him. I know it worked for him in their first fight, but I think Liddell was just caught off guard.


I remember that one, Chuck got his ass slammed. But I do agree if Randy tries to exchange with him, it won't last long.

----------


## BigRandy

i think last time they fought randy got caught. i have the first fight and randy was getting the better of the exchange so i dont think he cant exchange w/ chuck.

----------


## Red Monster

It'll be a great fight. Kinda natural to favor Chuck but I would never count Randy out and would like to see him take it.

----------


## craneboy

babalu vs van arsdale, will be a good fight too

----------


## wand77

" couture / liddell 3, do i care?" that was from a post on sherdog. I kind of agree with it, i would rather watch chuck v wanderlei,mirko, or rampage along with arvolski vs fedor!!!
with all that said, they do need a tie breaker n im goin with randy

----------


## sonar1234

I have all the respect in the world for Randy Couture he is an amazing fighter at age 42 but lets face it is fights are boring has hell, gets the guy on the fences and Ground and pound him, same has liddland and all.

I rather see George St-Pierre against Hughes the long awaited rematch, or David Loiseau against Rich Franklin.

I like Babalu but i will not order this UFC ppv.

----------


## sonar1234

> " couture / liddell 3, do i care?" that was from a post on sherdog. I kind of agree with it, i would rather watch chuck v wanderlei,mirko, or rampage along with arvolski vs fedor!!!
> with all that said, they do need a tie breaker n im goin with randy


You have a serious point there, Arlovski should move to Pride has i have said many time before, what a waste in UFC, unless he likes second grade fighters like Buentello YUKE.

----------


## darmadoc

When will the rest of the card be announced?

----------


## THE INCREDIBLE BULK

Couture better get some Duracell batteries for his PACE MAKER if he wants to stand a chance

----------


## scriptfactory

Why are Keith Jardine and Mike Whitehead fighting at UFC 57?! They were the freaking losers of TUF 2... and Mike Whitehead sucks ass...

BTW, Liddell to win by hip breakage.

----------


## THE INCREDIBLE BULK

*COUTURE only wants this matchup for ONE selfish reason, and i'm gonna tell you what it is...
It's really logical if you think about it....
First, you have couture, who has hair everywhere except for the TOP portion of his head...
then you have Liddell, who only has hair on the top of his head, and no where else.....
Couture plans to take Liddell down, however, he will not follow through w/ some ground and pound...instead, he wishes to get a full mount, discard his gloves, and Rip the mohawk right off of Liddell noggin, and then flee the Octagon w/ it intact, so that his doctors can surgically implant it on his own head....
This will give him at least 10 more years in the arena, at least Appearance wise....Like i said, SELFISH....*

----------


## scriptfactory

> *COUTURE only wants this matchup for ONE selfish reason, and i'm gonna tell you what it is...
> It's really logical if you think about it....
> First, you have couture, who has hair everywhere except for the TOP portion of his head...
> then you have Liddell, who only has hair on the top of his head, and no where else.....
> Couture plans to take Liddell down, however, he will not follow through w/ some ground and pound...instead, he wishes to get a full mount, discard his gloves, and Rip the mohawk right off of Liddell noggin, and then flee the Octagon w/ it intact, so that his doctors can surgically implant it on his own head....
> This will give him at least 10 more years in the arena, at least Appearance wise....Like i said, SELFISH....*


Which brings me to my next point, kids. *Don't smoke crack.* :LOL:

----------


## Red Monster

I just rewatched UFC 43 and 52 fights and my moneys on Randy, barring a poke in the eye

----------


## Hunter

Randy is by far superior on the ground but chuck was a D1 all american at cal poly twice. This is why Chuck has such a vicous sprawl, however Chuck's cardio is suspect at times but Coutures was also in his last match against MVA however I see that not as a good comparrison becouse all the wrestling would be highly draining on the cardio. Also he weighed in at 203 which I believe is highly due to stress he was going through at that time due to his divorce.Also you take into account the eyepoke(accidentle I firmly believe) which Couture said upset and he chased chuck allowing a great counter puncher to do what he does best. Also chucks footwork has improved alot allowing him to move in more lateral movement to stop from getting pinned against the fence .So if you look at their first and second fight I would tend to take a middle road and say if it gets into the later rounds third or fourth I would take couture. Wait I love that guy I will take Couture no matter what

----------


## lifter540

gonna be a good fight, either way , both good fighters deffinately

----------


## Raven8264

Frank Mir, awesome. Is this his first fight after all that rehab? I may be getting this afterall.

----------


## BG

> I just rewatched UFC 43 and 52 fights and my moneys on Randy, barring a poke in the eye


I agree, I think the eye poke had alot to do with it, Chuck circled to that side, seemed like Randy didnt see it coming.

----------


## THE INCREDIBLE BULK

*i think Franklin will kick the $h!t out of Nate...*
 :Owned:

----------


## Big

> *i think Franklin will kick the $h!t out of Nate...*


He already did.

----------

